# Do you have a dirty mind?



## oivind_dahle (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you?


----------



## Ichi (Jul 3, 2011)

I get the first two, I do not get what the lamp is though...


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 3, 2011)

The first picture makes me sick to my stomach, even though I can rationally get past it. 

The lamp, Ichi, can be viewed by *some* people as an up-close shot of a woman's crotch in a black thong.


----------



## mainaman (Jul 3, 2011)

Ichi said:


> I get the first two, I do not get what the lamp is though...


 
think bikini


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 3, 2011)

mainaman said:


> think bikini


 
From below.........


----------



## Ratton (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess I do as I had to look at #3 for a while till I saw the lamp!!!!:headbonk:


----------



## ecchef (Jul 3, 2011)

There's a lamp?!


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, yes I do have a dirty mind! Thank you for reassuring me of what I already know!


----------



## Ichi (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok if I look at the bottom left I can see it :lol2: can you see the nick nacks as a tatoo:wink:


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I own one of those lamps...


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 4, 2011)

What is the first one? Its disturbing..
The second I see the butt 
and the only thing I see in the 3rd one is a lamp...


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess I don't. Had to look at it for awhile before I understood that other perspective. :Ooooh:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 19, 2011)

Muhahahahaha

http://damnhot.net/2011/07/14/how_dirty_your_mind_is_4_pics.html

Love this kind of pics


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 19, 2011)

haha nice


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 20, 2011)

This one is great!!
http://izismile.com/2011/07/19/mind_fck.html


----------

